# Coyote fur problems?



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

How often do you harvest coyotes with bad fur conditions. I shot my first coyote yesterday and was more than excited after trying for a couple of years now. When I got to the dog it looked good except for its neck and top of back. It had thick short hair with just a few scraggly, nasty looking long hairs. Is this mange? or some other problem? It was a big, old looking coyote.

Also found out that a 30.06 is too much gun.


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

was it a male or female, its there breeding season so if it were a female the spots you describe sound like rubbing marks to me meaning she has been getting lucky and the male rest his head/paws there when they are mateing this equals rub spots if it were a male then its possable it could have a little mange but it could have also gotten into a fight with another male you just cant be 100 percent sure this time of year unless its really really bad. hope this helped a little


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

with mange you will usually see some skin rash or leisions. this time of the year the fur is not the best.


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

I snared one a few years back and it sounds like what you are describing,mine was a good size adult female.Her fur was all wore down along her sides and shoulders,it looked like she had a mane down her back,i think she was being harassed the night she got caught because she had bites on her haunches,could see them after i skinned her out.Good job on getting your yote.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

It sure is ugly, it starts right behind the ears around most of the neck and down most of its back. Even the tail seems kind of nappy and steelwool like. I don't know if it is worth skinny. Whats your guys experience with skinny coyotes like that? Did you wish you hadn't bothered afterward?


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is it a male or female?


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Come on now fellas, think about it a little! Where do you think the coyotes have been hunting since things froze up? You don't think when coyotes start hunting the brush, they aren't knocking the devil out of their guard hair? How about the guard hair getting iced up and matted from the ice when they're bedded down! Blackberry canes and huckleberry brush don't grow much out in the farm fields where they're hunting in the fall.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

that would make sense, the top of neck and top of shoulder blades area is the worst. the sides and underbelly seem to be decent looking. thanks for all the help. i forgot to look if it was male or female, i left it out in the woods just in case it had a disease that could just transmitted to a pet.


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

It was a female, here are some pics. Is this a condition/damage you guys have seen before?









The good looking side









Fur problems, remaining hair is 1/2" - 3/4"









Another view


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Nope, IMO that's too excessive to have been caused from bucking the brush chasing bunnies!! She appears to be a YOY by her ears and her fur appears in the pics to be thin as well as short. She appears to be a sick one regardless.
Thanks for taking the time to get a few pics.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Not sure if it's mange, but it definately don't look good, IMO. The one I got, that I had the beginning of mange, just had a rash in one armpit. I've heard that many times it'll start near the tail/rump area. 
I wouldn't skin that one.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've got'ta say this. If I saw just one flea jump off that coyote and onto me, anybody within earshot would've thought the end of the world was at hand!


----------



## nitrojoe (Dec 22, 2004)

Seldom, What do you mean by YOY?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

YOY= young of the year

Seldom, I feel the same, I don't have much hair to lose. Except for in my ears :lol:


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Seldom said:


> I've got'ta say this. If I saw just one flea jump off that coyote and onto me, anybody within earshot would've thought the end of the world was at hand!



gotta agree with that. as much as i hate skinning a cold yote i let every one get cold before skinning. seems to get rid of most of the bugs and what dont leave get sprayed before brushing out. dont need any more funny diseases. once was enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2010)

The only problem I have had up north here is the dang burrdock in the fur. I don't blame ya for spraying them down (and yourself) with something for the creepy crawlers.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> YOY= young of the year
> 
> Seldom, I feel the same, I don't have much hair to lose. Except for in my ears :lol:


Did you ever hear the story about WHY men around 50 start growing hair in their ears?? Well just in case you haven't fellas, here it is.

It was God who done it! Yup, about 30 years after he hitched up Adam & Eve, Adam came to him with a problem. It seems after about 30 years being married to Eve, she got to yakking at Adam pretty bad and it was driving him up the tree so to speak!:rant:

Well Adam sought relief with God and ask God to help him out.:bloos: God figured that once a man had been married that many years(around 30), which put the man's age around 50, he needed some relief from all those years of yakitty-yak. God thought pretty hard on the issue whether to stifle Even or somehow muffle Adam's hearing.

Well God being God came up with the answer, he made Adam grow a set of earmuffs in the form of hair in his ear.:corkysm55 So there you have it fellas, the reason for men to start growing hair when they start getting close to 50. I can prove it to be true, just ask any wife of a man around 50 and having been married 30 years if she doesn't think the husband is hard of hearing!!!!

So sayeth Seldom!!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Well said Seldom! :lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

:lol: That's good Seldom and the age is about right on :lol::lol:


----------



## avidarcher68 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would'nt let your dog get to close to her if she's got the mange,nasty stuff.


----------

